# DIY Detailing - Paint Correction whole shebang



## RGTCarbon (May 1, 2019)

Hi guys

Firstly I am new here so again , hello and a new owner of my first Audi , a MK1 TT 3.2 manual , black with white interior.

I got the car last year and it stayed in the garage, travelling for work it didn't get used and stayed SORN.

Car went to a trusted mechanic to get all the bits needing doing , including the timing chain in short it ended up costing a small fortune with some stuff getting done also.
The car could really do with a good detailing, having had spend the money on the mechanical side i decided to detail the car myself, full paint correction, alloy wheel refurb ( as best as I could ), respray the calipers and a interior detail.

I am not a professional detailer, just someone that likes to give it a try , so thought I would show my work and potentially some tips I learned along the way.
















Sounds obvious but the first thing a really good wash , I used both clay bar and clay mitt , first time I used the clay mitt and yes it is quicker but I find the clay bar does really work well on getting rid of the harder contaminates.

I have both rotary and DA polisher, nothing fancy just ebay jobie , the rotary even came without a UK plug ( euro one ). so the adaptor keeps falling out when the cord gets pulled.

Paint correction 
Personally I like using the Meguiars products the colour restore or ultimate compound works well with a medium pad, this paint needed more so out came the green stuff from 3M and hard pad. 
the holograms appear, I used the rotary just with a relatively soft pad , Meguiars ultimate polish just lower speeds not too much pressure and it seemed to work, ended using the DA to do this being a bit lazy and cord kept falling out. 
Finished with a layer of carnauba wax.

So here's my work and any pros on here please feel free to share any pointers. for the interior a magic sponge and Autoglym leather care.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Well done for giving it ago your self.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  nice job


----------

